# He founded a style at age 3!!



## Kenpomachine (Aug 3, 2004)

Even if he just developed an interest in the martial arts at nine 

 I'm posting this link here as I've received a message from the guy from my site regarding Ed Parker. But if the mods think it should move to another forum, so be it.

http://www.keichu.com/


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Aug 3, 2004)

These kind of lunatics always make me a little nervous. They do little to add to either the martial arts, or religion. My principle instructor of years gone by was one of these nutjobs; had all the right certs and pics with GM's, but was crazy as a loon. Was convinced that:

1. The second-coming was so near, there was no reason to do anything else in life but prepare for it. Literally told me "there's no need to worry about grades in high school, or what to do for a living, because the anti-christ is alive and rising to power, and will declare war on the church before you ever graduate". (I graduated in '83; he was telling this to all his kids class members when I signed up in 76-77).

2. A SOG unit of christian guerillas would need to be readied to protect the yet unrevealed 144,000. Based on his military and martial arts experience, God had selected him to prepare such a group.

3. All good christian martial artists must study kendo and kenjutsu, in order to speed up the fulfilment of scriptural timelines...the anti-christ is wounded by a sword, but recovers. Christian martial artists, therefore, must be ready to embark on a suicide mission to hack at some poor slob who shows up in the news, and is misidentified as the anti-christ.

and other such silly crap. Just lead to a gaggle of psychotics watching the news in anticipation of the next headlines announcing some great new European leader who everybody liked. And these folks are so nuts that any attempts to encourage self-evaluation and subsequent treatment (read: therapy and meds, probably in a hospital) confirm for them their worst fears..."that's exactly what the devil would say to get me off my guard."

Last I heard, Mike caved completely to his own insanity, and was waiting for the end to come, living in the hills/mountains behind Big Sur (apparently, a common gathering place for reality-challenged survivalists).

Of course this guys claims are insane...because *HE IS INSANE*!  I just feel sorry for the poor suckers in the class group pictures. How long will they rot under this guys influence, before pulling free? How much psychopathology will they carry with them in the years to follow?

Ah, well. Maybe we need nuts to apreciate contrast. According to some, "it's all necessary".

D.


----------



## Kenpomachine (Aug 3, 2004)

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:
			
		

> Ah, well. Maybe we need nuts to apreciate contrast. According to some, "it's all necessary".


 :lol:

 By the way, I must be dislexic because the age he founded the style is 8.

 And I get a little nervous every time somebody tries to use religion as his flag to enrol people in a battle, be them fools or cold minded people with economical interests behind.


----------



## Zepp (Aug 3, 2004)

:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl: 
Not sure if this thread would be more appropriate in Horror Stories or the Comedy Cafe.


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 3, 2004)

* Mod Note

Moved to Horror stories for obvious reasons.

~Tess
-MT S. Mod-
*


----------



## Insedia_Cantharis (Aug 5, 2004)

ok... who taught a nutcase like this a martial art? that CANNOT be a good thing.


----------



## DavidCC (Aug 5, 2004)

I had to read this part twice



> ...he was not ever a student of Karate. Therefore Marx is considered by most authorities to be THE REAL FATHER OF ( AMERICAN ) KARATE.


I hereby declare myself the "Real Father of American {everything but Kempo}"!


++++++++++++++

and some of the sweetest Japanglish ever...



> Each Kata is specially designed with practical techniques, all of which can be bunkaied by each student.


----------



## dmdfromhamilton (Jan 8, 2005)

DavidCC said:
			
		

> I had to read this part twice
> 
> and some of the sweetest Japanglish ever...



lol my instructor uses the Korepanese dialect of frenglish when teaching class sometimes


----------



## Colin_Linz (Jan 8, 2005)

1st paragraph. Well he is certainly talking the book up, but then he is American, and no one can market something as well as the Americans.

2nd paragraph. Damn, another Soke. This says all I need to hear from this guy.


----------



## marshallbd (Jan 10, 2005)

Kenpomachine said:
			
		

> Even if he just developed an interest in the martial arts at nine
> 
> I'm posting this link here as I've received a message from the guy from my site regarding Ed Parker. But if the mods think it should move to another forum, so be it.
> 
> http://www.keichu.com/


This guy has a picture here (5th thumbnail over) showing himself presenting (He Claims) a 10th Dan certificate to GM Parker.  Just a note to Stir the pot..... :asian:


----------



## Gin-Gin (Jan 10, 2005)

Zepp said:
			
		

> Not sure if this thread would be more appropriate in Horror Stories or the Comedy Cafe.


 :rofl: :lol:


			
				Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:
			
		

> Was convinced that:
> 1. The second-coming was so near, there was no reason to do anything else in life but prepare for it. Literally told me "there's no need to worry about grades in high school, or what to do for a living, because the anti-christ is alive and rising to power, and will declare war on the church before you ever graduate". (I graduated in '83; he was telling this to all his kids class members when I signed up in 76-77).
> 2. A SOG unit of christian guerillas would need to be readied to protect the yet unrevealed 144,000. Based on his military and martial arts experience, God had selected him to prepare such a group.
> 3. All good christian martial artists must study kendo and kenjutsu, in order to speed up the fulfilment of scriptural timelines...the anti-christ is wounded by a sword, but recovers. Christian martial artists, therefore, must be ready to embark on a suicide mission to hack at some poor slob who shows up in the news, and is misidentified as the anti-christ and other such silly crap.
> ...


:lool: :lol: :rofl: *stops to wipe tears from eyes* :rofl: :lol: :rofl:


----------



## ed-swckf (Mar 8, 2005)

Awesome, a true master.


----------

